# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  how to get rid of frizzy hair?

## keren

Hi Guys! I was wondering if anyone can give me some good suggestions on this, I have frizzy & dry hair, I have tried using many products like shampoos, oils, serums even tried applying egg but nothing works. Can anyone suggest some natural remedies? Thanks

----------


## AlexieJ

You have to figure out first the reason why you have a frizzy and dry hair. I suggest try to condition your hair everyday and schedule a monthly hot oil treatment if possible.

----------


## bmoreno515

Try ogx kukui nut shampoo, its a black bottle, does the job perfectly.

----------


## keren

> Try ogx kukui nut shampoo, its a black bottle, does the job perfectly.


 Ok this is something new which I haven't tried. Will check this out

----------


## keren

> You have to figure out first the reason why you have a frizzy and dry hair. I suggest try to condition your hair everyday and schedule a monthly hot oil treatment if possible.


 I have tried hot oil, it makes the hair a bit smooth but doesn't quite get rid of the frizz.... But thanks for the tip!

----------


## mayapple

> I have tried hot oil, it makes the hair a bit smooth but doesn't quite get rid of the frizz.... But thanks for the tip!


 I had this for a while... my reason was over washing and constantly playing with it.  I started washing it every OTHER day and using pur a dor conditioner.  I would then rinse with cold water, let it air dry and put just a little argan oil in it.  Emu oil worked as well.

----------


## mrsparkle

Had the same problem. Solution... extra virgin coconut oil.

Seriously, it's amazing stuff! Sorts out the frizz and makes your hair look healthy and shiny without being greasy.

The coconut oil comes in a jar and is solid. Just scoop out the amount you need and rub into your hands until it's liquified then apply to your hair and scalp.

You can apply to dry hair as required or to wet hair as a kind of sealer.

Works a treat for me.

----------


## pkipling

Have you tried a leave in conditioner? That seems like a potential solution.

I've used coconut oil in my hair before to treat my dry scalp. It made my hair very slick and shiny, but I found it really difficult to get out. Maybe I just used too much though....  :Wink:  

_I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My opinions/comments are my own and do not necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff._

----------


## keren

> Had the same problem. Solution... extra virgin coconut oil.
> 
> Seriously, it's amazing stuff! Sorts out the frizz and makes your hair look healthy and shiny without being greasy.
> 
> The coconut oil comes in a jar and is solid. Just scoop out the amount you need and rub into your hands until it's liquified then apply to your hair and scalp.
> 
> You can apply to dry hair as required or to wet hair as a kind of sealer.
> 
> Works a treat for me.


 Yes this sounds good! I think i'll give it a try... Thanks! but does it smell like typical coconut oil when applied on hair?

----------


## mrsparkle

> Have you tried a leave in conditioner? That seems like a potential solution.
> 
> I've used coconut oil in my hair before to treat my dry scalp. It made my hair very slick and shiny, but I found it really difficult to get out. Maybe I just used too much though....  
> 
> _I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My opinions/comments are my own and do not necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff._


 
I tried literally hundred's of products and techniques before discovering what worked for me! 
Leave in conditioner was ok but I found my hair still too dry.

The coconut oil was perfect for my hair type because i needed something which would lock in moisture, weigh the hair down a bit and not irritate the scalp. 

Everyones hair responds differently to different things I guess.

Maybe you did use too much.
I only use a penny sized amount on my shoulder length hair distributed evenly and massaged into the scalp. 
I do this straight after washing when the hair is still wet so that the oil can penetrate and seal in moisture.
Anytime between washes if i think it needs it i smooth through a small amount. But im talking a tiny amount. Just like a thin layer over my hands. A little goes a long way with this stuff.

I would also recommend using the organic extra virgin coconut oil instead of the plain stuff. A little bit more expensive but much better quality.

----------


## AlexieJ

> Yes this sounds good! I think i'll give it a try... Thanks! but does it smell like typical coconut oil when applied on hair?


 It's also a nice suggestion use the extra virgin coconut oil. Have you tried it already? Also not sure if it's advisable to use it like everyday. I know that extra virgin coconut oil is healthy but don't know the effects if you use it everyday on your hair. Update us please!

----------


## JohnMPB

> It's also a nice suggestion use the extra virgin coconut oil. Have you tried it already? Also not sure if it's advisable to use it like everyday. I know that extra virgin coconut oil is healthy but don't know the effects if you use it everyday on your hair. Update us please!


 What if the coconut oil I have is a virgin but not an EXTRA virgin? Will she still perform as required for frizz?

----------


## AlexieJ

> What if the coconut oil I have is a virgin but not an EXTRA virgin? Will she still perform as required for frizz?


 Well, virgin coconut oil is also okay I don't think there's a problem with that. It will work too as far as I know.

----------


## pkipling

> I tried literally hundred's of products and techniques before discovering what worked for me! 
> Leave in conditioner was ok but I found my hair still too dry.
> 
> Maybe you did use too much.
> *I only use a penny sized amount on my shoulder length hair distributed evenly and massaged into the scalp.* 
> I do this straight after washing when the hair is still wet so that the oil can penetrate and seal in moisture.
> Anytime between washes if i think it needs it i smooth through a small amount. But im talking a tiny amount. Just like a thin layer over my hands. A little goes a long way with this stuff.
> 
> I would also recommend using the organic extra virgin coconut oil instead of the plain stuff. A little bit more expensive but much better quality.


 Ummm. Just seeing this response, and YES. I definitely used too much. My hair is nowhere near shoulder length and I used WAY more than a penny sized amount. Thanks for the info. 

_I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My views/opinions are my own and don't necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff.
_

----------


## AlexieJ

> Have you tried a leave in conditioner? That seems like a potential solution.
> 
> I've used coconut oil in my hair before to treat my dry scalp. It made my hair very slick and shiny, but I found it really difficult to get out. Maybe I just used too much though....  
> 
> _I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My opinions/comments are my own and do not necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff._


 Apparently, conditioner is not the mere solution for dry scalp for sure. I also suggested to condition hair from my previous reply and get a hot oil treatment monthly. One of the best solution is to use coconut oil I guess.

----------


## AliceHalverson

Condition your hair after shampoo and apply hair oil one night before doing shampoo.

----------


## ElroyKoch

I agree with Mrssparkle! Nothing cures frizzy hair than virgin coconut oil! Just do that and I am sure you will see the results

----------


## amit101kumar

*Hi all*

Herbal Hair Oil Plus from Teleone For hair Solution. Packed with the natural ingredients, Deemark Herbal Hair Oil is today the largest hair oil brand in the country with over 25 million consumers. Deemark herbal hair oil by Teleone has constantly evolved as the epitome of beauty for Indian women. DEEMARK Herbal Hair Oil is a unique formula compounded according to the ancient principles of Ayurveda.

*
Teleone*

----------


## InfamousBradley

You can use a light or dry oil on your hair but not at the scalp. It will weigh the hair down.
Apply it to the shaft and ends of the hair and only use a little bit. Use it when your hair is wet as well.

----------


## juliedespino

To get Rid from Frizzy hair try these natural remedies
-Choose a ripe avocado.
-Mix the avocado with coconut oil and mash them together.
-Place the paste on the hair and leave it there for about half an hour.
-Do you normal routine of using shampoo and conditioner afterwards.
-Do this twice a week.

----------


## k9gatton

Over washing hair can cause it to become dry and frizzy, if that isn't the way the natural texture is. Personally I wash my hair every third day. Sometimes I do it the second day. 

Hot water can get dust/bacteria out of hair.

----------


## juliedespino

Apply Avocado to Get Rid of Frizzy Hair

-Choose a ripe avocado.
-Mix the avocado with coconut oil and mash them together.
-Place the paste on the hair and leave it there for about half an hour.
-Do you normal routine of using shampoo and conditioner afterwards.
-Do this twice a week.

----------

